# Barrel horse trainer



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I train barrel horses
I have been ridinG and barrel raceing since ever! i have gone to one horsemanship clinic, and somewhere around 5 barrel raceing clinics! i give riding lessons to beginners for 70 bucks a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow 70 a day is insane the most i have paid was $40. 
Sure you have some experience but you are not a top notch trainer and if I were going to spend that much I would be going to someone with some serious experience( 5 horses isn't very many and a handful of clinics isnt enough to impress me enough to spend that kind of money.) If you had proof of your accomplishments and such maybe it could possibly justify it but i duno. 
Sorry if i come of as a bit rude but $70 for a beginner lesson seems sort of like a rip off to me. 

Goodluck though i suppose to each their own.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the kids who i give lessons too also have to pay to lease the horse for the day it actually works out to be 35 dollars to me and 35 to my parents for the horse lease
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been riding and training horses my entire life, I've broke probably 150 head of horses and I charge 25 for a lesson. I believe you need to rethink your prices.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed. My trainer has been working with PRCA riders for 40+ years and she charges $55 for a totally private lesson and on her own horse. Get into a group and you still get the personal help, longer time, and you only end up paying $25 from each person.

I give lessons myself and it's $25 a pop.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Uhm pay to lease the horse for a day? The horse should be included in the lesson not an extra charge. I think you need to rethink the price still. 

When someone buys a lesson they are essentially leasing that horse for a lesson however that should not include a whole other charge as without a horse there is not lesson.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> 
> No i think its taking advantage of inexperienced people.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well if you want to make a reputation for yourself, first off don't call your customers stupid. Second of all, be fair. Your experience really isn't enough for people to be paying that. A few clinics and five horses isn't really enough experience to be training outside horses or giving lessons IMO. But I'm not bashing, just trying to help you understand a training business. As your experience builds, then your prices can too. But be fair and honest. In the horse worl your reputation is all you got.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I suppose you can find people anywhere that don't know no better, are just learning about the sport & don't have their own horse to ride:wink:. Anyone that wanting to barrel race more serious is not going to consider having someone with little experience/credentials train their horse or pay that for lessons.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Well we only have a couple horses for lessons and they are paid for through the lessons they are not my horses they are my parents so i have to pay to lease them so that costs money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I no and the horses i said i trained those where outside horses we train our own horses too so i have trained more than 5. Plus its not just me who trains them my mom does too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah still using peoples inexperience against them. 
My old barn had outside trainers and they used our horses and still lessons were only about 30 so 15 for owner 15 for trainer. 

I don't think it is fair that you are charging that much at all. Even if you have to lease the horse from you parents it still is not fair and quit a rip off actually.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I no and the horses i said i trained those where outside horses we train our own horses too so i have trained more than 5. Plus its not just me who trains them my mom does too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well still, 5 or 10 horses isn't enough experience, I'm sorry if I sound rude, I apologize, I'm just stating that you must be fair and you must know your boundaries when teaching inexperienced people and being slightly inexperienced yourself. 17 years old is young, and you will find that you still have a lot to learn when it comes to running a training business. Being unfair to people will come back Anne bite you. Like I said before, reputation is everything. If you don't have a reputation in the horse business, might as well find a new career.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hehe nope and i dont teach barrel raceing just how to ride and take care of the horse how to become proper horseman. My mom puts the start on the horses and i finish them off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok then you REALLY have no right to be charging 70!! I did that and it was 30, I used my old barns horses and split the money with the owner. You have a lot to learn I am 17 as well and have been riding forever but would never even consider charging that much. 

As mentioned it will bite you back once these people become more educated or start looking around you can and probably will get a bad name for charging out that wazoo......just saying if you want to keep doing this for a long time successfully please rethink your pricing and be more fair.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Hehe nope and i dont teach barrel raceing just how to ride and take care of the horse how to become proper horseman. My mom puts the start on the horses and i finish them off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well when I'm teaching just basics, it's 15 dollars a pop, when I'm teaching bridle horse stuff then it's 25. We are trying to give you advice here, trust us.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess that makes since but i havent had a complaint yet so im gonna roll with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I guess that makes since but i havent had a complaint yet so im gonna roll with it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To be honest constructive critisim will get you a lot farther in life than a compliment will. You need to realize the training business in a more realistic manner. Yes you are dreaming of a big name in the barrel horse world, but you only get there through being fair with your business and good to your customers. A long term customer is always worth a lot more. Just rethink your program and take what we are telling you into consideration.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Just because you haven't had a complaint doesn't mean it is right. 

Hmm ok put it this way what if you were a beginner and signed up for a lesson that was 70 dollars for minimal basics. Ok now you start exploring wanting to get your own horse and or change places only to find out it is half the price you've been paying and double the amount of what you get to do/ learn. Now how would you feel about that?

I would be ticked off and would definitely tell everyone about it. I am not out to ruin people trying to become trainers and make a name for themselves however you bet i will warn people against someone overcharging.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

HEY WELCOME TO THE FORUM! I think its cool that your so young and are getting your name out there. Wowee 75 bucks! You must have some rich cutomers with willing parents. Maybe you should get your own lesson horse and lower your rates a bit, that might get you more students! I dont really barrel race but we have started our horses on the pattern just for fun! Do you have any videos of your competeing? You could share them on another thread, others do and i like watching them  I am learning natural horsemanship, i have been working for the last two years and i love it. Do you teach your students NH?


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

The only way you'll make a million is with a million dollar reputation...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Jeez! no wonder you guys all have more money than me!! I give half hour lessons to any (family/ sometimes neighbor ) kid willing to come help me pick up the mounds of horse poop :rofl: :rofl: Otherwise, $10/a hour and I help em with the basics.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Like i said before its not me who has the reputation in the horse training its my mom i just help out i am still learning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Like i said before its not me who has the reputation in the horse training its my mom i just help out i am still learning
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, you aren't a "trainer" - that's funny, because I know I've seen you say exactly the opposite multpile times in the 24 hours you've been posting - in fact, you did so twice in the first two posts of this very thread....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Like i said before its not me who has the reputation in the horse training its my mom i just help out i am still learning
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well quit riding on your moms tailcoats.....they won't be there forever, and with the know-it-all attitude and calling clients stupid, you would be the last person I would ever give a good reference too. Don't forget you posted your name and where you live on this forum. Your in southern Alberta......so are many of us here on the forum.

Don't say anything that will come back and bite you.........


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Jeez! no wonder you guys all have more money than me!! I give half hour lessons to any (family/ sometimes neighbor ) kid willing to come help me pick up the mounds of horse poop :rofl: :rofl: Otherwise, $10/a hour and I help em with the basics.


Haha well it might have something to do with that octopus! LOL!!:lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well quit riding on your moms tailcoats.....they won't be there forever, and with the know-it-all attitude and calling clients stupid, you would be the last person I would ever give a good reference too. Don't forget you posted your name and where you live on this forum. Your in southern Alberta......so are many of us here on the forum.
> 
> Don't say anything that will come back and bite you.........


So very true - the horse world is a small, small world after all


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy cow those are expensive lessons my friend gets lessons from Betty Roper a *champion world class champion barrel racer and trainer*and her lessons aren't even that much, which are one on one private lessons. I plan on going to her myself once this year and can't wait! I'll pay the price no problem learning from an accomplished person like her. What are your accomplishments to charge so much??? I'd like to see some more experience, and some big winnings and credentials if I was going to come to you for advice at that fee. Now I'm a trainer as well and I give lessons not on only the basics of riding I also offer lessons on training horses and barrel racing. I charge $25 for barrel and training lessons and $20 for the basics of riding, I only charge more if I travel to their place to pay for gas to go out there. I don't charge people an extra fee to ride my horse that's ludicrous. You have to build your reputation not only by advertising but by word of mouth. Do you know how many customers I've gotten from other people recommending me? I'll tell you it's more than what advertising has. Now I'm not trying to bash you is it your parents asking you to charge that much or did you come up with that number? I'm 9 years older than you and I remember being a teenager and thinking I knew so much about horses but I had waaaay more to learn. And even though I've been learning to train and ride for more than half my life now I know that there are way more experienced people out there than me. In fact that's why I love this horse forum cause I can get get advice from more experienced trainers and some that have probably been training for longer than I've been alive. I love the straight blunt constructive critisism I can get here that way I can bounce off ideas and problem solve with a several experienced people. I've become a better trainer because of this forum. Welcome to the forum I hope you enjoy it and learn from the experienced advice you get here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Yikes! My trainer graduated in the top of her class from University of Findlay with a degree in Equestrian Science. She has years of experience riding, showing, training, breaking/starting. She charges $35/hr for lessons. She gives a full hour on the horse and instruction before and after on horse care. I would never pay $70 for a lesson unless it's an instructor with credentials to back up charging that...otherwise, that's highway robbery and not fair or ethical to take advantage of people. Whether your mom is the trainer/instructor or you are from the way you've talked, it doesn't sound like you have the experience or credentials to justify charging $70 for a lesson.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow my level 2 competition coach(in dressage and jumping) charges $55/hr for private lessons, $45 for group lessons with the option to work off lessons through barn duty. She is also a mentor for coaching levels and has a zillion other credentials. Her beginner lessons(which are half hour private lessons) are $35. 

I have trained well over 150 horses in my 22 years of experience and have taken students to national level shows and won. I charge $40/hr for a private and $35 for a group lesson and I have to split that with my coach/mentor as I use her horses. 

The jumper coach we bring in is one of the best in the world, has coached Olympic teams, National and International champions in Hunters and Jumpers. Her lessons are $95 for an hour and a half. 

So please tell me what you have done to deserve to charge $70/hr for BEGINNER lessons?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha well it might have something to do with that octopus! LOL!!:lol:


Hey now, the squidhat is Scribbles new icon  She got the nick name Squidbbles for it, bahahaha. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope your riders don't see this thread and take offense to the fact that you just called them stupid.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> i give riding lessons to beginners for 70 bucks a day.


:rofl: Sorry, but couldn't resist not to comment... For this price I can have a lesson with top dressage instructor in my area. And possibly on GP horse if I'd want to try one. And for $50 I can have a private lesson on reining horse in competing barn...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> :rofl: Sorry, but couldn't resist not to comment... For this price I can have a lesson with top dressage instructor in my area. And possibly on GP horse if I'd want to try one. And for $50 I can have a private lesson on reining horse in competing barn...


After seeing all the comments on the price I'm a little shy about posting what I pay.... But the trainer I use is a world champion level trainer so I think it's worth it....

The trainer I used before her was a local level trainer and she was only $25 per hour... I moved up to a trainer that actually does have a world champion under his belt now (but not then) for $45 per hour before moving on to my current trainer.

If people are paying you $70 for a lesson than more power to you, but I hope they are getting what they are paying for.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> :rofl: Sorry, but couldn't resist not to comment... For this price I can have a lesson with top dressage instructor in my area. And possibly on GP horse if I'd want to try one. And for $50 I can have a private lesson on reining horse in competing barn...


Seriously! I am starting to think maybe I need to up my prices. No wonder i'm so poor!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I train barrel horses
> I have been ridinG and barrel raceing since ever! i have gone to one horsemanship clinic, and somewhere around 5 barrel raceing clinics! i give riding lessons to beginners for 70 bucks a day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
The OP said "70 bucks *a day",*

Not $70 and hour. There's a big difference.

Where I live, you would never get a one hour lesson from a seasoned trainer for anything less than 50$ for a private. If you ride the trainer's horse, you would pay more like 60 to 90.

prices vary a lot according to area.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i do help her train them and i do train my own horses more like a apretence lol she gives them the start and i finish them up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Well i do help her train them and i do train my own horses more like a apretence lol she gives them the start and i finish them up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What have you won? Any championships? Year end championships? Have you had any horses you trained that went on to win? If you are going to offer advice you better have some sort of resume to back up your advice or no one will take you serious.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for all your concern and i will talk to my parents about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Tiny i understand paying that for a seasoned trainer or one with the proof to back up what they know. However a 17 yr old that is giving BEGINNER lessons with JUST the basics no proof of what she has done other then her MOM trained the horses NOt her no absolutely not!

I would have no problem going to a well known and accomplished trainer and paying that. Also a day could mean anything from an hour lesson ( for one day) or a full day she never stated that either.
The thing is she is way over charging with no real experience and taking full advantage of her beginners that don't know any better.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

lol. I thought I was a "trainer" when I was 17 too. Now I'm 21 and I would never, ever call myself a trainer. I'd rather not have to ride in open classes with the other real trainers who have much more experience than I do.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You still haven't told us what YOUR credentials are. I don't pay $50 for a lesson with my instructor's daughter, I pay that much for my coach's expertise and experience.

To be honest, I'm beginning to doubt that you really do have clientele. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She mentioned that her mom is actually the trainer and she is the apprentice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Tiny i understand paying that for a seasoned trainer or one with the proof to back up what they know. However a 17 yr old that is giving BEGINNER lessons with JUST the basics no proof of what she has done other then her MOM trained the horses NOt her no absolutely not!
> 
> I would have no problem going to a well known and accomplished trainer and paying that. Also a day could mean anything from an hour lesson ( for one day) or a full day she never stated that either.
> The thing is she is way over charging with no real experience and taking full advantage of her beginners that don't know any better.


 
Again, she said "day" not hour. I agree that a person should not call themselves a trainer without a fair amount of experience to back it up, and at 17, one is unlikely to have that.

I would not necessarily say she is taking advantage of people, though. I don't know what the prices are in her area. They really vary a lot from region to regiion. You would never be able to lease a hrose for a day for only $70 here.
So, to assume malitious intent on her part is a jump.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry farmpony I quoted you and replied thinking I was replying to tinyliny about her earlier comment lol.


tinyliny, I know the area she is in, I know the prices of the trainers in her area. She is not by any means at all in an area with high priced coaching. Nor is she qualified, certified(which is HUGE in her neck of the woods) or holding any major titles that make her desireable.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah but shes only 17, everyone is ripping on her. Yeah maybe its constructive advice but cant it be said a little nicer? A little more helpful instead of being insulting? I sure know i'd be more put down by this then feeling that i've been helped. Isnt that what we do here? help each other? Plus shes a brand new member! Way to welcome her to the forum guys!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tbstorm said:


> Yeah but shes only 17, everyone is ripping on her. Yeah maybe its constructive advice but cant it be said a little nicer? A little more helpful instead of being insulting? I sure know i'd be more put down by this then feeling that i've been helped. Isnt that what we do here? help each other? Plus shes a brand new member! Way to welcome her to the forum guys!


 
Yes and no. This board has a huge range of horse people that participate on a regular basis. We have backyard breeders, professional breeders, self-trained riders, competitive riders, professional riders, farriers, vet techs, trail riders, you name it, we have it. This board is very open to all aspects of the horse world, we have folks that are natural horsemanship, contemporary, classic, self made, etc. This board accepts everyone with open arms but what our members get cranky about are fairy tails, rainbows, and trolls.

I don't believe the OP is a troll and I don't think she lives in a fairy tail world but I do think she mis-represented herself a bit in this thread. Reading through I can see where she's given more details.

I think our new member will be just fine. We are glad to have her here.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

"Only 17" 
I'm sorry, but at 17, someone should have a bit more knowledge and maturity. 
I ride horses for people and get paid for it. I'm 17. But I don't ever make huge claims about my horses or my skills. I do brag about my progress, but, hey, who doesn't?!

I would never charge THAT much for a simple beginners lesson. 

You still have a lot more to learn. Heck, even the pro's say they have more to learn.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I honestly think its almost offensive to our other members who are 17 and under that are very mature and professional. Honestly a lot of our younger members I would never even guess are that young.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

First of all the sessions are 2 and a half hours long and some of the kids lease a horse from us others do not. When i was learning to got ty i went to a 16 year old who charged me 25 dollars for a half hour lesson
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeeze. It's cause all Albertan's are crooks XD LOL's. I just kid.........


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> First of all the sessions are 2 and a half hours long and some of the kids lease a horse from us others do not. When i was learning to got ty i went to a 16 year old who charged me 25 dollars for a half hour lesson
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A very honest and sincere question here. Is English your second language? I find it very hard to follow a lot of your posts as the words are scrambled, missing letters or the grammar is off.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

well, if she is in Alberta, my prices go up on march first when we move.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

2 1/2 hour lessons? That is an awful long time for a beginner and a huge overload on the brain when you first start out. I have never heard of 2 1/2 hour beginner lessons.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd like to know where in Alberta this is....??


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Fulford15 said:


> I'd like to know where in Alberta this is....??


Me too. I'm pretty much right on the Alberta border... just on the Sask. side.....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> I'd like to know where in Alberta this is....??


Lethbridge...


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well they MUST have a website if they offer such amazing training? :wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> Well they MUST have a website if they offer such amazing training? :wink:


She gave her full name out... we could google. Or heck QHrider could probably check the local rodeo results since she runs barrels in the area.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm I have few Reining friend that are from Lethbridge........and Lethy isn't that far from where I am.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

NB, these are the youth average results for one event. 

http://www.albertabarrelracingassociation.com/YOUTH AVERAGE RESULTS.pdf

LOL.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> NB, these are the youth average results for one event.
> 
> http://www.albertabarrelracingassociation.com/YOUTH AVERAGE RESULTS.pdf
> 
> LOL.


Interesting... very ineresting...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Just an example of how many youth competitors there are....


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Britney, sure you're not from Pincher?


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Usually on a normal day we start of with a long ride in the feild if the weather premits then we learn a new skill that the child has choosen ahead of time that they want to learn, than we have sort of a mini competion if its a group class 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

$70 is insane for beginner lessons. I don't consider myself a trainer and neither do many others I know who can turn out a nice barrel horse. I could have gone to a local barrel clinic put on by a woman who's won quite a bit for $120, all day event with a stall. These forums pop up in google pretty easily so I would watch what you post involving clients. Just word of advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I dont no maybe people are stupid around here than lol cause they pay it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow sign me up for some of that inexperience! With an attitude like this you wont be in business for long..IF you are actually getting $70 a lesson, you should be kissing the arses of these people, not calling them stupid on a public forum.

When I was taking cutting lessons, I paid $45 a lesson..And got to ride some great horses.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Usually on a normal day we start of with a long ride in the feild if the weather premits then we learn a new skill that the child has choosen ahead of time that they want to learn, than we have sort of a mini competion if its a group class
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Really? when I was younger and taking english lessons I could not for the life of me understand why I was not being taught how to jump....If it were up to me I would have bypassed all of that other junk (diagonals, riding without stirrups ect) and gotten right to the bad a$$ stuff.... My young mind didnt really comprehend that I needed to learned this stuff before moving onto bigger things...Thankfully I had a great trainer who didn't let me pick and choose what I wanted to learn, she kept my cocky butt on track! 

I would be afraid to send my child to someone who lets the child decide what he should be learning.. but that's just me..


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't taken lessons in Lethbridge, just been living here the past 4 years and joining the horse community and I have never heard of $70 a day for lesson.

Is it lessons or some form of entry level trail rides? The 2 and half hour thing is strange.
I recall an outfitter towards Waterton (maybe??) that did something like that. Basically a crash course so you could handle a pack trip. But children weren't allowed....

When I was taking lessons in Medicine Hat about 6 years ago it was $35/hr. But hey, inflation right? Maybe Southern Alberta has some pretty intense inflation on riding lessons....


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

In Edmonton/Calgary the going rate is about $35-$50.. I will be going to Lethbridge in April for a NCCP course, I'll have to ask around about the rates there.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

DieselPony said:


> I haven't taken lessons in Lethbridge, just been living here the past 4 years and joining the horse community and I have never heard of $70 a day for lesson.
> 
> Is it lessons or some form of entry level trail rides? The 2 and half hour thing is strange.
> I recall an outfitter towards Waterton (maybe??) that did something like that. Basically a crash course so you could handle a pack trip. But children weren't allowed....
> ...


Nah I was taking lessons in Calgary from a grand prix(jumper) rider/trainer and it was $40/hr for a semi private.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeeze, 2 and a half hours is how long my $50 lesson is with my trainer from Champion who has to drive an hour to get to me. I live in the exact same area as her and lessons are no where near that expensive at most places. Lethbridge is a pretty average priced place as far as lessons go.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Any tips on how to make my horse put her hind end underneath her when she turns the barrel?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

jumanji321 said:


> Jeeze, 2 and a half hours is how long my $50 lesson is with my trainer from Champion who has to drive an hour to get to me. I live in the exact same area as her and lessons are no where near that expensive at most places. Lethbridge is a pretty average priced place as far as lessons go.


I am just amazed at how cheap things are for most folks here. 2.5 hours for $50? That's amazingly cheap. you wouldn't get one hour with a good trainer for that here. 

Just out of curiousity, what would you consider a good hourly wage there? like a smidge more than minimum wage?

Around here, anything less than 10/hour is like MacDonalds wages. Starbucks is about 12/hour,which is not a living wage. you need to make something like 20 an hour to be able to support yourself in meagar means.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Every time you ride a horse you are eather training it or untraining it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am just amazed at how cheap things are for most folks here. 2.5 hours for $50? That's amazingly cheap. you wouldn't get one hour with a good trainer for that here.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what would you consider a good hourly wage there? like a smidge more than minimum wage?
> 
> Around here, anything less than 10/hour is like MacDonalds wages. Starbucks is about 12/hour,which is not a living wage. you need to make something like 20 an hour to be able to support yourself in meagar means.


I lived in Fort McMurray AB, for a while....starting wage at McDonald's was $16.....I worked out on a mine site for a while doing a 'make work' job....starting rate was $18 an hour.....


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I only teach beginners and i dont see anything wrong with that! Its not like i am teaching them how to jump horses or something just basic rideing skills 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Amandaa said:


> Any tips on how to make my horse put her hind end underneath her when she turns the barrel?


 does she know how to stop? Does she collect her head while stopping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Its actually 35 dollars if you have your own horse but 70 if not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Its nothing like that usually its like a game or how to braid a tail or something like that. Lol dont worry they are not doing anything dangerous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Im not from pincher creek nope other direction of lethbridge lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

"Collect her head when stopping" throws up a huge red flag for me.

Please explain what you mean by that so I'm not taking it out of context and worrying for nothing.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> I only teach beginners and i dont see anything wrong with that! Its not like i am teaching them how to jump horses or something just basic rideing skills
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, teaching a beginner requires more skills then teaching someone who already knows how to ride. You are setting the foundations down for someone in a very dangerous sport. If you lay that foundation incorrectly it will crack and eventually give out and become very dangerous. Which is why someone has to go through hundreds of hours of training, working through their rider levels and then mentoring under a certified mentor, then going through hours of exams to get your IOB which is instruction of beginners through Equine Canada. 

It scares me that someone who thinks the most important part of training for barrels is having "the right bit" is teaching beginners. And that you think a horse "collects their head" when stopping. I have seen a lot of other incorrect and possibly dangerous advice here so far. 

You are a youth amateur. There is nothing wrong with that. You need to step back and start soaking in the wisdome and advice of the very talented riders, trainers and coaches here. I believe you will have your eyes opened and be shocked at how much you are missing. I know I am constantly learning new things here, things I never in a million years would have thought of.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy your time here and learn lots from our members. This forum is a wonderful educational tool.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> Every time you ride a horse you are eather training it or untraining it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Something YOU might want to consider given some of the "advice" I have seen thus far in your threads


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Curious by what you mean by "collect thier head" did you mean thier hind quarters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like the discussion is going in circles now. The thread is closed!


----------

